# PC style guide bushing as inlay



## allister (Mar 10, 2009)

I am starting a small project and I will be using PC style guide bushing and I am looking for the math to figure the different bushing to use with 1/4 flute bit. I want to use the PC guide bushings as an inlay set. So as this is my 1st post here, this is the reason that brought me here to what seems like a very well informed board. My project is a L shaped office desk, Ply w/lam, w/ 3/4" radius outside corners and 1-1 1/2" inside corner to be wrapped by a 3/4" x 1 1/2" on edge. Matching the radius corners on the desk will be a MDF jig but the mirror of the jig is the piece needed for a jig to be made for the router table to shape the 3/4" trim wrapping the desk. That is why I am trying to find the math or just to learn more about bushings and such to create exact mirrors of my corners. I am not sure if my explanation is clear, though for me it is, as I am living with this project and I clearly understand my issue. LOL
Treating this as an inlay I believe will give me mirrors of the corners but having never worked with inlays or bushing in the past it is all new to me. Now my ramble seems silly and I will just post this to see what happens and go back to my little shop and work on my math 

Thanks all


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hello allister !*

Hello, and welcome, I seen your post yesterday, but i am not sure if i can help you. You are using a jig and collar, I would make the template from1/4 in hardboard. if you set the radius that you want for the outside, you can use a reversed template the same radius as the first one. Take the radius of the bit, and the radius of the outside of the collar. and the difference between them should be the used to figure the template size. Hope this helps. Some one else may see this and tell me i am all wet, O well! :laugh: :lol: You may want to go to the top of the page and get informatin feom template toms post.


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

Allister more details will be required in the form of a sketch or detailed drawing would be getter
T


----------

